# Taking Care of a Wolf (Non-GSD)



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

So one of my coworkers contacted my today. She and her husband make regular trips to a flea market a few hours from here, but this time, they bought more than just antique end tables.

This time, they came home with a "wolf cub". Now, I say it this way because I expect someone selling animals in a flea market is less than reputable.

She called because she knows I've researched nutrition and training for my puppy and she needs help with their "new addition".

Now, this is a young couple (22 and 25) with a yorkie and a 15-ish pound terrier mix. They're currently trying to have a baby. They also rent their home.

Also, this "wolf cub" is apparently 6 weeks old and blind. The person who sold it to them said it should be about 150lbs at maturity.

Anyone have any previous experience/knowledge about wolf rearing? I'm doing other research, but I could use all the knowledge I can get. I know this was not the best decision they could have made, but they have him now...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummmmmm....

PM Mosul210. He does have two wolf hybrids. Is it even legal to sell wolf hybrids in Texas? It's not in many states.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> ummmmmm....
> 
> PM Mosul210. He does have two wolf hybrids. Is it even legal to sell wolf hybrids in Texas? It's not in many states.


A quick google search brought up three supposed wolf breeders in Texas, so...probably?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a picture of the little guy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Was there any documentation with the puppy? Definitely contact Mosul210.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Whatever he is, he sure is cute. Very adorable puppy. Looks older than 6 weeks??


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I sent him a message. I'm not sure about the documentation. We're going to discuss it further tomorrow, I just want to get some information beforehand.

Yeah, he's definitely a cutie. And the seller told them he was 6 weeks...for all that's worth.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks like a dog to me!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the markings, very unique! I agree Mosul should be able to help


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

a friend had a bonafide 7/8 wolf&1/8 malamute mix for 9yrs... he was the most athletic "dog" I've ever seen... but it did challenge him fiercely, at times. He got it at around 6weeks of age too... bottle fed it and let it sleep on piles of dirty laundry to imprint his smell... a **** of a challenge,, but he loved "Luke" with all his heart,,, fyi.. he was bought in Elgin, Tx around 1992.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anitsisqua said:


> And the seller told them he was 6 weeks...for all that's worth.


In many states, it's illegal to sell prior to 8 weeks. He's a big 6 weeks!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

There are no age limits on selling puppies in Texas.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I hope it's just a dog and not a wolf cub. Having a wolf with two little dogs and possibly a baby soon sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

bwwuaauauhaah that's a dog. It doesn't even look like a wolfdog, let alone a pure wolf pup. She was scammed, which is honestly the best thing that could have resulted. Because trying to care for a wolf pup with two small dogs, a baby on the way, while renting is one of the stupidest things I've ever heard. If I was her boss and I heard that, I'd fire her, because with that kind of stupidity there would be no way she could be effective at her job.

Tell her to check out these facebook groups and let the experts convince her she doesn't have a wolf pup:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/wolfdog101/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/stopwolfdogmisrepresentation/

And this forum:
WOLFDOG FORUM • Index page

And tell her to view this website:
Content and Phenotyping - Wolf-dog Education...


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> If I was her boss and I heard that, I'd fire her, because with that kind of stupidity there would be no way she could be effective at her job.



She actually is. She's one of those extremely well-meaning people who make bad decisions for the best reasons possible. But she's very reliable and good at her job.

Also, her job is not in jeopardy. She's the owner's niece.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree that it is not a wolf pup. I'm not an expert, but I have seen a bunch of wolf cubs and wolf hybrids and that doesn't look like them. Agreed that's the best result, too.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not disagreeing about that.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anitsisqua said:


> She actually is. She's one of those extremely well-meaning people who make bad decisions for the best reasons possible. But she's very reliable and good at her job.
> 
> Also, her job is not in jeopardy. She's the owner's niece.


Her well-meaning intentions could have got her evicted, both of her dogs killed, and her future baby killed as well. If she had rescued it because she wanted to give it to a zoo or someone experienced who would provide a good home, that would have been different and well-meaning. But it sounds like she wanted to keep it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Its a cute pup. You said it was blind?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

She feels like she is rescuing it because it is blind and she wants to give it a home. I am not denying it was a stupid decision, but she made it in a well-meaning state of mind.

So lay off of the personal attacks, please?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think some people are way overreacting.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I hope it's just a dog and not a wolf cub. Having a wolf with two little dogs and possibly a baby soon sounds like a recipe for disaster.


With this I agree.
Can you encourage her that 1) it's not a wolf mix and 2) it should go to a real rescue where it could find a qualified home?


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like a malamute GSD mix to me. Ears and muzzle are wrong for wolf/wolf x

Just my .02

Amazon.com: Living With Blind Dogs: A Resource Book and Training Guide for the Owners of Blind and Low-Vision Dogs, Second Edition (9780967225340): Caroline D. Levin: Books


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

A friend of mine had a wolfdog rescue she was homing until it could be sent to a sanctuary, it was mid-content mix. She had it for two month. The beautiful male constantly fought her for rank, and at one point cornered her in her bathroom and tried to overwhelm her.

Wolves are not pets. They are incredible wild animals.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

As for phenotyping the puppy... I would not say that pup has wolf in it. It looks like a mutt mixed with nordic breeds - alaskan malamute, alaskan husky, siberian husky... that sort of thing.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> Here's a picture of the little guy.


A friend has a puppy looks very much like this one. It is a Shepherd/Husky mix.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually I completely forgot something important. The fact that it is 6 weeks old is proof alone that is not a wolf pup. You don't even need a picture. Wolves only have pups in spring, and even mid-high content wolfdogs only have pups in spring. Since it was born 6 weeks ago, that's proof that at the very highest it would be a low content wolfdog.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Whatever it is, it sure is cute.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I actually disagree with those who say it doesn't look like it doesn't have any wolf in it. I rescued my first pup at 6 1/2 weeks from the humane society here (they were overfull and knew pups would get adopted fast)-- my roommate went up to see some "wolf hybrid pups" out of the paper, up by mt Spokane. Hers was MOST DEFINITELY wolf hybrid-- it killed the litter of kittens her cat had when it was barely over 4 months and you could watch a nat geo episode and her dog looked like it stepped off the screen. Never was very "dog-like". Had the same face as that picture here on the first page. 

My pup--- who knew what he was? Not the HS. Just a mutt. But I saw behaviors I wondered about, he grew to be over 30" and weighed 120ibs when he was lean. My vets argued back and forth whether he was a wolf-hybrid. I didn't care, I knew he was at least partly dog and had some GSD by his ears. When he developed bone cancer at almost 10 yrs old, we took him to WSU vet hospital. They promptly listed him as a wolf hybrid. I argued a bit, but they insisted they could tell by his teeth, the measure of his head and jaw, stuff like that. They were amazed at how well-behaved he was though. He did da/n sure look like one, but who knows or cares? 

You can pm me if you want and I can tell you more specifics. He did have some habits and such that were nor like other dogs I've had since-- but he handled my kids in stride (never could break him of small animal prey, nor did he particularly like other dogs). There's pics of him on here somewhere in some thread.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have no idea whether or not that pup has any wolf but she needs to get info about caring for a blind puppy.

Here is a yahoo group for owners of blind dogs: blinddogs : Owners of Blind dogs

I would have her post pics to the FB page that was recommended to ask about wolf content. If it is a wolf hybrid then he will probably be better off in a sanctuary or with someone who can properly care for him. I have met two wolf hybrids in my life. One was high content and was so wolf-like that my very alpha female gsd wouldn't go anywhere near him. 

The other was a rescue and had her own den and enclosure outside. She would not come in the house and wasn't really interested in interacting with people.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks he looks older than six weeks?

For the pups sake, I hope he does not have wolf in him. Perhaps he has a forever home if he doesnt?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Has he been to a vet yet? 

If he is 6 weeks and blind, he will need specialized care both due to the blindness and also to help with socialization since he was taken from his litter way too early.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I have pics of my pup the day after I got him. I could try and find them. Its hard to tell in the OP's pic because its so close up. We were lucky in that we lived with the other pup and an awesome 2 year old female v


----------



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

"They" say not to phenotype puppies, but it really doesn't look like it has any markings/signs, and as Syaorans said; the timing doesn't match up. WD's will have quite distinct coats/markings/eyes that are different than it's.

Not to say that it's a bad thing that it's not...quite the opposite.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't think it looks like a wolf dog but I am far from being an expert. Here is a forum that could really help identify her. http://www.wolfdogforum.com/index.php They know everything about wolf dogs. Please read the forum, you and your friend can get a TON of help there. I like to lurk there just because I am fascinated by wolf dogs but I also know that I am in no way shape or form able to properly care for them. Good Luck. Whatever it is, it is adorable and deserves to have a great shot at having a happy life.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Syaoransbear said:


> Actually I completely forgot something important. The fact that it is 6 weeks old is proof alone that is not a wolf pup. You don't even need a picture. Wolves only have pups in spring, and even mid-high content wolfdogs only have pups in spring. Since it was born 6 weeks ago, that's proof that at the very highest it would be a low content wolfdog.


Lol! I was just typing out the same thing as I read this. Pup isn't a wolf cub, even if it is older than 6 weeks it's still not old enough to be a wolf.

I also wonder how they know it's blind??


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

RocketDog said:


> . Hers was MOST DEFINITELY wolf hybrid-- it killed the litter of kittens her cat had when it was barely over 4 months and you could watch a nat geo episode and her dog looked like it stepped off the screen. Never was very "dog-like". Had the same face as that picture here on the first page.


neither of those things link to "wolf." Nordic breeds are notorious for their prey drive when it comes to small animals. And many sled dogs look wolf-like.

shoot, there was a time when I agree that Singe looked EXACTLY like a coyote. Doesn't mean that he is one...


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Whatever. 

All one has to do is google "wolf pups", select images, and there are a boatload of pictures where the face, even the blond on the legs, look extremely similar. Does this mean this puppy is? Of course not. But like I said, I disagree that it doesn't look like it could be a wolf hybrid. 

No one will ever know until the dog is either grown up and maybe not even then.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with trying to help out an animal. I don't think it is a wolf mix but it doesnt really matter. Some people have big hearts. I hope it works out.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

OP - You might warn your coworker regarding freely stating that she/he has a wolf hybrid. Although it is legal to own a wolf or wolf hybrid on the Texas State level, each county / city are authorized to make their own call. 

Whereas it might be legal to own a wolf hybrid in Brazoria county, it might be illegal to own one within the city limits. Same with Galveston, Harris etc. As well as it might be illegal to own one in Galveston county, but fine in Brazoria. They really need to do their homework before they state what they have, if in fact it is a wolf hybrid.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, the City of Houston made their decision for them.

They're going to take the pup to the vet to get a professional opinion about whether or not he is a wolf hybrid. Wolf hybrids are legal in Texas, but is illegal to keep him in the City of Houston where they live.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

THIS. 
Especially a renter! If the apartment finds out they may evict her, as insurance companies would not cover wolves, they barely cover certain types of dogs!

Plus if that pup does wind up in a shelter or rescue, it's liable to be euthanized. Shelters won't knowingly adopt out wolf mixes.




Lilie said:


> OP - You might warn your coworker regarding freely stating that she/he has a wolf hybrid. Although it is legal to own a wolf or wolf hybrid on the Texas State level, each county / city are authorized to make their own call.
> 
> Whereas it might be legal to own a wolf hybrid in Brazoria county, it might be illegal to own one within the city limits. Same with Galveston, Harris etc. As well as it might be illegal to own one in Galveston county, but fine in Brazoria. They really need to do their homework before they state what they have, if in fact it is a wolf hybrid.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> THIS.
> Especially a renter! If the apartment finds out they may evict her, as insurance companies would not cover wolves, they barely cover certain types of dogs!
> 
> Plus if that pup does wind up in a shelter or rescue, it's liable to be euthanized. Shelters won't knowingly adopt out wolf mixes.


They're renting a house from an individual, so the rules in that area were a little more flexible. But still....City of Houston.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm assuming it's a hybrid since selling wolves as pets is illegal. Wolf-dog hybrids are the #1 dog to maul children, they are notoriously difficult to train and housebreak.

ETA: It's better to treat this animal like a wolf than a dog, if they want to raise it to be a happy animal.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If that pup has any wolf in it, it's not very much--as was mentioned, wolves and high-content hybrids only have pups in the spring. The pup is also older than 6 weeks, I'd say at least 9 weeks. But if there is little to no wolf in the pup, that is a good thing. Are they certain it is blind?

Tell your friend she most certainly does not have a "wolf cub". She may be a well-meaning soul, but others in the world are not, and if word gets out that she's raising a "wolf" in her rental, she could be evicted or worse. Tell her the truth--that she has a mixed-breed DOG puppy and that the people who sold it to her are scammers.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Just read the whole thread ... have nothing to add to it, but just wanted to say that it was nice of your friend to take the pup in and try and do "good" by it ... 

Good hearts can sometimes be hard to find ... and she was reaching out for help ...


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

New information today:

Pup was presented as blind, and seems to be MOSTLY blind. Still seems to have some vision in one eye.

Pup was presented as a 97% wolf, 3% malamute hybrid

Pup is howling up a little storm

Wolf hybrids are illegal in Houston, so they're looking into verifying "wolf" status or rehoming.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

More wolves in cages than live in the wild. My heart weeps.

Why can't we leave wolves alone.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Hopefully there is a "wolf hybrid" rescue in the area? I know Texas is notorious for people keeping "exotic" wild animals, so I bet there are probably a number of rescues for them. 

Still think it's merely a dog in wolf's clothing, but with two toy breed dogs, living in a rental, and trying to have a baby, a 150 lb blind nordic breed cross is going to be a huge liability for these people. I hope they can place it with someone who will give it the type of home it needs.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> Just read the whole thread ... have nothing to add to it, but just wanted to say that it was nice of your friend to take the pup in and try and do "good" by it ...
> 
> Good hearts can sometimes be hard to find ... and she was reaching out for help ...


No good deed goes unpunished. 

I wish them the very best, I just hope they have their eyes open.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> New information today:
> 
> Pup was presented as blind, and seems to be MOSTLY blind. Still seems to have some vision in one eye.
> 
> ...


 
Ok finally got a chance to review the thread. Let me start by saying this is not a wolfdog. For many reasons some already stated such as the animal's birthdate, markings, lack of banded color, etc. (BTW northen breeds are notorious for howling, this does not a wolfdog make).

What concerns me is not so much the content but its needs if indeed it is blind and the owners ability to meet those needs. This to me at least looks like a situation where good intentions do not necessarily make a good situation. IMO at this point the best we can do is continue to provide information on support and facilities for special needs canines.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> northen breeds are notorious for howling


Oh yes, they are!
We had huskies next door to us and the dingbat owner (rescuer...hah) let them stay out ALL night and that's all they did ALL night.

BTW, even if that was a wolf dog, it's not 97% wolf, it may be a low content but definitely not 97% which leads me to suspect it's just a regular (but cute!) mutt.

We had a rare opportunity to foster a (full) coyote pup and that pup was absolutely nothing like a dog. 
NOTHING. 
Other than it's puppy breath :wub:



Jo Ellen said:


> More wolves in cages than live in the wild. My heart weeps.
> 
> Why can't we leave wolves alone.


This


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

mosul210 said:


> Ok finally got a chance to review the thread. Let me start by saying this is not a wolfdog. For many reasons some already stated such as the animal's birthdate, markings, lack of banded color, etc. (BTW northen breeds are notorious for howling, this does not a wolfdog make).
> 
> What concerns me is not so much the content but its needs if indeed it is blind and the owners ability to meet those needs. This to me at least looks like a situation where good intentions do not necessarily make a good situation. IMO at this point the best we can do is continue to provide information on support and facilities for special needs canines.


BTW this is what a 6wk old high content wolfdog looks like. They are born a solid dark color, yes even the white artic wolves.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is there a reputable northern breed or even large breed rescue in your area?

I think it's pretty obvious now that this is not a wolf dog but he does have special needs.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't know wolf dogs were only born in spring and the pups are always black. But when I looked at the picture, I didn't think the pup looked like a wolf because the snout was too short. Speaking of wolves, I think I might've had a wolf mix dog once for a very short time until we found a home for it with a farmer. It looked like a malamute, but the tail didn't curl at all. It had slanted white eyes and 2 black stripes going down its snout that turned to brown right above the nose. There were 3 reasons I thought it had wolf in it. One was the size. This was the tallest and longest malamute like dog I've ever seen and it was a female. Second reason was the way it acted. It wasn't potty trained and when it peed, it pranced around and howled like it was showing off the fact that it peed. The third reason I thought it might be a a wolf mix was it had some sort of gland on its tail that smelled really weird. Does that sound like a wolf dog?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I actually did know about the howling thing. I thought I mentioned that I knew that didn't mean anything for sure, but realized too late to edit that I happened.

There's an obnoxious malamute near me. His trademark move is to get as close to someone's face as possible and howl. I wonder why Gabe doesn't like him...


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

*** UPDATE ***

They have accepted the fact that they gotten taken and would like to keep the puppy, since owning huskies, malamutes, etc. is still completely legal.

They're having a blood test done on the puppy to determine which breeds he is (and to prove, in case there is any question, that he is not actually a wolf hybrid)

Thank you for all of your assistance and advice.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"some sort of gland on its tail that smelled really weird. Does that sound like a wolf dog? " ewww , sounds like an impacted anal gland that needs to be expressed -- all dogs have an anal gland.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> I think I might've had a wolf mix dog once for a very short time until we found a home for it with a farmer. It looked like a malamute, but the tail didn't curl at all. It had slanted white eyes and 2 black stripes going down its snout that turned to brown right above the nose. There were 3 reasons I thought it had wolf in it. One was the size. This was the tallest and longest malamute like dog I've ever seen and it was a female. Second reason was the way it acted. It wasn't potty trained and when it peed, it pranced around and howled like it was showing off the fact that it peed. The third reason I thought it might be a a wolf mix was it had some sort of gland on its tail that smelled really weird. Does that sound like a wolf dog?


No.

There are lots of breeds that are taller and longer than Malamutes, and contrary to popular belief, most wolves are not that large. I think they average about the same as GSDs, 65-90 lb. Some subspecies may grow larger, but we have many dog breeds that are much larger than wolves. The idea that a dog is part wolf because it is large, is a fanciful one, and probably encouraged by wolfdog breeders.

Just because a dog is not housebroken does not mean it is part wolf. Prancing around howling after urinating sounds more like a Malamute.

All dogs have scent glands--the anal glands--and there is another one about midway down the tail.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> I actually disagree with those who say it doesn't look like it doesn't have any wolf in it. I rescued my first pup at 6 1/2 weeks from the humane society here (they were overfull and knew pups would get adopted fast)-- my roommate went up to see some "wolf hybrid pups" out of the paper, up by mt Spokane. Hers was MOST DEFINITELY wolf hybrid-- it killed the litter of kittens her cat had when it was barely over 4 months and you could watch a nat geo episode and her dog looked like it stepped off the screen. Never was very "dog-like". Had the same face as that picture here on the first page.
> 
> My pup--- who knew what he was? Not the HS. Just a mutt. But I saw behaviors I wondered about, he grew to be over 30" and weighed 120ibs when he was lean. My vets argued back and forth whether he was a wolf-hybrid. I didn't care, I knew he was at least partly dog and had some GSD by his ears. When he developed bone cancer at almost 10 yrs old, we took him to WSU vet hospital. They promptly listed him as a wolf hybrid. I argued a bit, but they insisted they could tell by his teeth, the measure of his head and jaw, stuff like that. They were amazed at how well-behaved he was though. He did da/n sure look like one, but who knows or cares?
> 
> You can pm me if you want and I can tell you more specifics. He did have some habits and such that were nor like other dogs I've had since-- but he handled my kids in stride (never could break him of small animal prey, nor did he particularly like other dogs). There's pics of him on here somewhere in some thread.


I know siberian husky that will kill a litter of kittens in a second and act just like wolves also and i can convince people they are wolves. Same with malamutes and northern sled dogs. You mix them all up you get a pretend wolf.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Freestep said:


> If that pup has any wolf in it, it's not very much--as was mentioned, wolves and high-content hybrids only have pups in the spring. The pup is also older than 6 weeks, I'd say at least 9 weeks. But if there is little to no wolf in the pup, that is a good thing. Are they certain it is blind?
> 
> Tell your friend she most certainly does not have a "wolf cub". She may be a well-meaning soul, but others in the world are not, and if word gets out that she's raising a "wolf" in her rental, she could be evicted or worse. Tell her the truth--that she has a mixed-breed DOG puppy and that the people who sold it to her are scammers.



This she needs to stop barking her head off about having a wolf or she will get it killed. Its like keeping a leopard in your apt.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> I actually did know about the howling thing. I thought I mentioned that I knew that didn't mean anything for sure, but realized too late to edit that I happened.
> 
> There's an obnoxious malamute near me. His trademark move is to get as close to someone's face as possible and howl. I wonder why Gabe doesn't like him...


lol id love to have that dog


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

pets4life said:


> This she needs to stop barking her head off about having a wolf or she will get it killed. Its like keeping a leopard in your apt.


In my last post, I said that she had accepted that he is not a wolf hybrid and plans on keeping him as a mixed northern breed dog.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that. I hope it all works out. She should probably start working with a trainer right away as they are still difficult dogs and particularly since they're planning on introducing a child into the family, it's important that they get a really good start. 

Just for general information, I mentioned this thread to a friend of mine who works with the BLM on wolf-related stuff and also volunteers with some wolf sanctuaries around me. She said that probably 90% of "wolf hybrids" she's come across are actually just northern breed mixes. A lot of people even breed and sell these supposed hybrids knowing that they're actually just Malamute mixes or whatever, because they can convince gullible people to pay a good sum for them.  Others just assume they're wolf dogs based on erroneous information or because the dog looks unusual. I have to say, I've met a bunch of "wolf dogs" and I believe her. If they were hybrids, the wolf content was so low as to be almost nonexistent.

Around here, coydogs are another big hybrid that everyone supposedly has. I've been around coyotes and high content coydogs and yeah, you can tell. I have to laugh because everyone thinks that Scooter, my border collie/ACD cross, has to be a coydog because his mannerisms are unusual and kind of coyote-like, and he's built a lot like one. But no, just a herding breed mix. Can't tell you how often I've had people insist that he's got to be part coyote though, including two vets over the years.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> Here's a picture of the little guy.


 
Just for the heck of it.....

Here's a picture of a 45 day old wolf-dog:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

A big OOps to me on the above post ^^^^

After googling, I noticed that the image above is a North American Indian Dog. 

Sorry, my mistake.

Still cute, regardless.

I researched the owner, and in some posts, he refers to a "wolf-dog", and in others a "North American Indian Dog"

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

RowdyDogs said:


> Just for general information, I mentioned this thread to a friend of mine who works with the BLM on wolf-related stuff and also volunteers with some wolf sanctuaries around me. She said that probably 90% of "wolf hybrids" she's come across are actually just northern breed mixes. A lot of people even breed and sell these supposed hybrids knowing that they're actually just Malamute mixes or whatever, because they can convince gullible people to pay a good sum for them.  Others just assume they're wolf dogs based on erroneous information or because the dog looks unusual. I have to say, I've met a bunch of "wolf dogs" and I believe her. If they were hybrids, the wolf content was so low as to be almost nonexistent.
> 
> Around here, coydogs are another big hybrid that everyone supposedly has. I've been around coyotes and high content coydogs and yeah, you can tell. I have to laugh because everyone thinks that Scooter, my border collie/ACD cross, has to be a coydog because his mannerisms are unusual and kind of coyote-like, and he's built a lot like one. But no, just a herding breed mix. Can't tell you how often I've had people insist that he's got to be part coyote though, including two vets over the years.


This drives me crazy because then there's all these people out there claiming they have a wolf-dog and they are just the sweetest things ever and basically act just like a dog. I feel like this is very misleading as to the true nature of wolves and wolf-dogs which only perpetuates more uneducated people wanting one... ugh...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anthony8858 said:


> A big OOps to me on the above post ^^^^
> 
> After googling, I noticed that the image above is a North American Indian Dog.
> 
> ...


Is that maybe a Mark Klemperer(Wildcat Canyon Ranch) dog? Because he's been breeding high content wolf dogs for so long that he was able to get his wolfdogs registered as North American Indian Dogs. So if it's him, both can be true.


Here's the explanation:

"This line of wolf dogs is unique enough in terms of the degree of selective breeding and the resulting combination of wolf appearance and good temperament that back in 1996 I took dogs from this line and met in person with the founder of a major, national dog registry (NOT AKC because they would never be willing to be associated with a project like this). We discussed the possibility of a breed designation for this line of selectively bred wolf dogs. The registry founder was impressed with the line and agreed that these animals are unique enough to warrant a breed designation that sets them apart from "wolf hybrids". The name North American Indian Dog (NAID) was chosen because of early accounts by Europeans of a Northern, "wolf type" Indigenous Indian dog that they encountered that was indistinguishable from a wild wolf in physical appearance."

EDIT: I just realized that pup is Sookie Lee, who is a Mark Klemperer wolfdog. She is a high-content wolfdog.

Here she is just a little more grown up(but I think she's still a pup in this picture):


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes. That's Sookie Lee. 
Amazingly beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's another picture of the supposed wolfdog in case anyone is interested:


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

sashadog said:


> This drives me crazy because then there's all these people out there claiming they have a wolf-dog and they are just the sweetest things ever and basically act just like a dog. I feel like this is very misleading as to the true nature of wolves and wolf-dogs which only perpetuates more uneducated people wanting one... ugh...


Agreed. I actually think it's very dangerous because then you get people who totally knew a wolfdog who was the nicest dog ever and so they want one, and if they manage to get their hands on an _actual_ wolfdog, then things get really dangerous really quickly. Very few people are qualified to own a Husky in my experience, much less an actual wolfdog!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Please tell her to take a look at blinddogtraining.com -- it had some _great _resources that helped me with my blind rescue. 

In particular, learning to use "notice cues" is _essential _(e.g., we never pet or otherwise touch the blind dog without first saying "touch" -- he knows to expect to be touched then, and he'll actually lean toward where the voice is now, looking forward to a rub, instead of being constantly startled). We also use "watch out" on a daily basis to warn him when he's about to bump into something, and he now pauses and turns quickly away.


----------

